# 2. AB Swap



## Rausreißer (31. August 2005)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, mit Freude am Fliegenbinden.
Hiermit startet der 2. AB Swap im Fliegenfischerbereich des Anglerboard.

Was ein Swap? Der Begriff kommt mal wieder aus dem englischen
Sprachgebrauch und bedeutet einfach: Tausch.

In einem Fliegen-Swap tauschen die Teilnehmer also Ihre selbst gebundenen
Fliegen untereinander aus.
Der Swap teilt sich im wesentliche in 3 zeitliche Bereiche:

*Findungsphase*: was wollen wir binden und wer macht mit? Das sagt der Swap-Master an und gibt aus den hoffentlich richtig interpretierten Meinungsäußerungen
eine Vorgabe. (Das mache ich hier schon mal)
*Bindungsphase*: da wird gebunden und gewunden das die Bobbinspitze
in bläulichen Anlauffarben schimmert. 
*Ver(w)(t)eilphase*: in diesem zeitlichen Rahmen kommt der Swap Master noch mal ins Spiel (das bin ich in diesem Fall ich) und sortiert die an ihn zu einem festgelegten Stichtag eingesandten Fliegen. 
Nebenbei dokumentiert er die Ergebnisse und stellt hier ein paar schöne Bilder und die Bindeanleitungen (Die neben den Fliegen und den Namen der Fliegen geliefert werden sollten) hier ins Forum
Zum Schluss sendet er die sortierten Fliegen an die Teilnehmer zurück.
Die Teilnehmer sorgen selber für Ihre „Ladungsträger“, wofür sich kleinere stabile Plastikverpackungen (z.B. Krabbensalatschachtel von Aldi) sehr gut eignen.
Zusätzlich legt der Teilnehmer beim Versand ein ausreichend frankierten Rückumschlag (der natürlich Adressiert ist) bei.
Zu den Kosten hier noch mal die Preise der „gelben Gefahr“:
Großbrief bis 500 gr 35x25x2 cm 1,44 Teuronen.
Maxibrief bis 1000gr. 35x25x5 cm 2,20 Teuronen.
Ach ja, „gelbe Gefahr“: Da mir auch schon einiges bei der Post abhanden gekommen ist empfiehlt sich für alles was einem Lieb und Teuer ist das Verfahren „Einschreiben Einwurf“, was zusätzlich 1,60 Euros kostet.
Bitte beachte die Bauhöhe der „Ladungsträger“ die Aldi-Version baut mit 2,8 cm schon zu Hoch für den „Großbrief“ auf. 

Puh, nur soviel zum Swap im Allgemeinen.

Zum Target: Das Thema heißt Wassertiere, also vom echten Fischotter bis…,
hmm, na gut etwas eingegrenzt auf den Stamm der „Arthropoda“ der Gliederfüßer.
Dem erfolgreichsten Stamm nach den Wirbeltieren auf dieser Welt.
Die Oberklasse der Wirbellosen sozusagen.

Da fallen auch Skorpione und schwarze Witwen rein, aber die sind hier nicht gemeint. Sondern die Beute der Fische: von Mysidiae (Schwebegarnele) bis zur Taschenkrebsimitation. 

Zum Haken: Zielgröße ist die Hakengröße 6 (Größe 4 oder 8 ist im Toleranzbereich)
Die Bindungsphase setze ich nach Abschluss der Findungsphase fest.
Und die Bindungsphase plane ich so locker über 2 Monate.
Das Ganze soll ja Entspannung bleiben. :g 

So, nun hab ich genug geschrieben.
Die nächsten 7 Poster die schreiben: Ich bin dabei, oder Ich mache mit, oder so ähnlich, sind dabei.
Mit 21 Fliegen des gleichen Musters. So bekommt jeder andere Teilnehmer davon 3 Stück.



Grüße und Dank an den First ABSwapMaster (snoekbaars) + Ralph und die anderen Treiber.


Gernot #h


----------



## Torsten Rühl (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Na gut dann werd ich mal loslegen 

Ich bin dabei!!!!

Fliege: wird später definiert


----------



## meyerlein (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin,

bin auch dabei 

#hChristian


----------



## Truttafriend (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ich wäre auch sehr gerne wieder dabei.

Wenn sich mehr Anmeldungen finden trete ich für jemanden zurück. Ich _durfte_ ja schon das letzte mal


----------



## Medo (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

@gernot

tipsel mich mal mit ein


----------



## gofishing (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Lieber Gernot,

wat soll den nun gebunden werden.

Full dressed Laxfliegen gelingen mir leider noch nicht so, das ich sie publik machen könnte.

Und Forellenpufffliegen habe ich keine Lust.

Kläre uns bitte umgehend über Deine Vorstellungen auf.
Egal kann doch die Fliege nicht sein.

bis dann

Ralph


----------



## Medo (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

wie wäre es mal mit garnelen mustern?

(die krieg ich wenigstens einigermaßen hin  )

gruss jörg


----------



## Rausreißer (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Fein es häuft sich ja…
Ich stelle Heute Abend mal ne Liste der Zusagen in den 1.Beitrag des Threads.

Ich wollte hier nicht die Kreativität rausnehmen indem
ich hier schreibe alle binden ne Juletrae, oder ein CDC Shrimp oder eine Mysis.
Ich denke mit der Hakengröße 6 ist auch eine Küstentauglicheit gegeben.
Aber ich würde mich auch über ein gutes Köcherfliegenimitat freuen.
Also ich bin da völlig offen.
Da ich ja ewiger Anfänger bin  kann ich nur bitten das hier Borstenwurmfliegen die im 1.Swap überwiegend das Grundmuster bildeten,  hier nicht auftauchen.
Auch sind hier keine Fischimitationen oder Trockenfliegen gefragt.
Letztendlich gib es ja auch den Überraschungseffekt, der die Sache so reizvoll macht.

Inwieweit wir jetzt weiter eingrenzen, sollte aus der Diskussion der Interessierten erfolgen.
Schaun wir mal… :m 

gernot |wavey:


----------



## snoekbaars (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin zusammen!!  |wavey:

Also erstmal allerbesten Dank für die nochmalige Berücksichtigung meiner Bemühungen zum letzten Swap.:g

@Ralph:
Also, wenn auch ein wenig umschrieben hab ich Gernot so verstanden, wie auch die Anbahnung dazu im vorherigen SwapThread, dass nun Garnelen in Größe 6, wahlweise auch noch in 4 oder 8 zu binden wären.

@MasterKrabbenPuler (Gernot):

Ich will auch!!  :q

Falls allerdings dieser Swap der absolute Boardrenner werden sollte und Du Dich vor (Neu-)Anmeldungen kaum retten kannst, würde ich allerdings dem guten Beispiel Timsen's folgen.#6

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## gofishing (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

@meisterdesvielredensundwenigsagens

Schreib mich mal dazu.

Ich werde einen 20 cm Tubensandaal binden.
Natürlich mit 6ser Drilling. :m 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Medo (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

@käsekuchenverdrückerralph

und am 3 und 15 oktober zwecks kk-essen auch dabei?

TL


----------



## gofishing (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

@käsekuchentüddler

Na klar. EIn Stück geht immer.

Gruß

Eyk


----------



## Medo (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> @käsekuchentüddler
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 


wie jetzt eyk.... nicht ralph|kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## Ace (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

ööööhhm ... ich glaub ich bin zu spät ....oder ???
Wenn noch was geht mach ich gern mit


----------



## gofishing (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin Mathias,

Du hast nicht lange genug gewartet. |kopfkrat 

Bist leider als 7ter mit dabei. |supergri 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Sorry hab mich verzählt.

Du bist doch erst der 5te "Glorreiche".

Es können also noch 2 Teilnehmer mitmachen.

Danach wird dieser thread nur noch für Teilnehmer sichtbar sein. :g 
Das sollte doch als Anreiz genügen.  

TL

Ralph


----------



## Ace (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

klasse...zählen kann ich auch noch nicht mal...ich brauch Feierabend.
Dann freu ich mich jedenfalls schon mal darauf.
Irgendein Krabbeltier werde ich auch schon hinbekommen.


----------



## Rausreißer (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> @meisterdesvielredensundwenigsagens
> 
> Schreib mich mal dazu.
> 
> ...



OK, Da freu ich mich drauf :m Als Big Gamer auf Entzug bring ich die Dinger
wahrscheinlich gut im Februar in Mexiko unters Volk. Den 6er Drilling übernehme ich. |supergri 
Nee, aber im Ernst, in Indonesien fischen die einheimischen Fischer
mit ca. 7 cm langen Tubenfliegen auf Bonitos und kleine Thune.
Die Tuben haben den Vorteil das sie am Vorfach im Drill nach oben rutschen
und so nicht zerkaut werden. Fur die Jungs ist so etwas Teuer.




			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Danach wird dieser thread nur noch für Teilnehmer sichtbar sein.



Du bist aber Privat...  

Ganz besonders freue ich mich das Torsten Rühl dabei ist :m 
Und natürlich auch über die schnelle Zusagen aller anderer hier.
Was für eine tolle Resonanz #6 

Vielleicht lohnt es sich noch nen 3. Swap aufzumachen. #c 

Ralph, hmmm was meinste?

Dann wären die beiden Reservereifen Truttafriend und snookbars auf jedenfall
dabei.
Also ich warte nochmal mit der Teilnehmerliste auf das was Euch noch so einfällt.
Und dat Ding ist ja noch jung hier, vieleicht meldet hier ja noch jemand Interessen an. 

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ich mach auch gerne mit.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## gofishing (31. August 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Tim vom Mod. zum Reservereifen du degradieren ...
Hoffentlich hast Du Dich damit nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.   

Wenn Du schon 2 Monate für diesen ansetzt, ist es wohl für den 3. ein wenig zu früh.



@vaddy

Du fischt und tüddelst doch auch son Viehzeug.
Melde Dich doch ma.
Kriegst auch 3 Wimperntierchen (Insiderwitz) von Tim. :z  :z  :z

Gruß 

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Darf ich auch noch? Ansonsten melde ich mich schon mal für die nächsten 10 Swaps an


----------



## gofishing (1. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ich seh schon, vaddy schiebt wieder eine Dobbelschicht im OP.
Naja, vielleicht meldet er sich ja noch mal.

Habe gerade im indernett super Fliegen eines boardies  gefunden. #r 
Also Krzysztof, wenn Du mehr als eine von diesen Fliegen tüddeln kannst, bist Du herzlich eingeladen mitzumachen. |wavey:

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (1. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh schon, vaddy schiebt wieder eine Dobbelschicht im  |wavey:
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Ralph



Flachzangen sind verdammt hart. Da hast Du recht.
Wie kommst Du mit den Tuben voran?
Wir sehen uns.

Gernot #h


----------



## Truttafriend (1. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Wow!
Hut ab wer einen auf hat #r


----------



## Ace (1. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Da ich sowieso immer bei allem ´n büschen länger brauche fang ich schonma an...

@Krzysztof
Echte Insekten auf einen Haken pieksen und fotografieren kann ich auch...ne im Ernst#r


----------



## Torsten Rühl (2. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ich hoffe das der Swap genauso gut klappt wie im FF-Forum.
Dort ist es ein wenig eingeschlafen. Keiner will sich die Arbeit machen die so ein Swap mit sich führt.


----------



## Rausreißer (2. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Also nun mal zusammengefasst:

Anmeldung(Reihenfolge)			Vorschlag/Fliege
Swap Master Rausreißer			k. Angabe
1.	Torsten Rühl			k.A
2.	(meyerlein) Stephan		k.A
3.	Truttafriend			k.A
4.	Medo				Garnele
5.	snoekbaars			Garnele
6.	gofishing				20 cm Tubensandaal
7.	Ace				Krabbeltier

Etwas später nach gesetztem Torschluss meldeten sich Stephan und Bondex.

Ehrenwerter Weise haben 2 Teilnehmer des First AB-Swap (Truttafriend und snookbars ) sich bereiterklärt zugunsten von noch weiteren Nachmeldungen zu verzichten.
Da Stephan und Björn (Bondex) aber ebenfalls am 1. Swap teilgenommen haben und ich in der persönlichen Wertschätzung für den einzelnen keinen Unterschied mache, bleib die Reihenfolge der Anmeldung erstmal so stehen,

*AUSSER:*
Die Mehrzahl der bisherigen Teilnehmer will 27 Fliegen Tüdeln, so dass wir den Swap auf 9 Teilnehmer ausdehnen.

Ich würde es natürlich ganz besonders Klasse finden wenn sich hier noch ein paar Newbies finden könnten (da fühlt man sich nicht so ganz alleine), aber die Anzahl von 27 gleichen Fliegen ist dafür hmmm (nach meinem Dafürhalten, (Nordisch))  vielleicht doch nen bisschen viel und ev. Abschreckend. |kopfkrat 
Ich habe jedenfalls noch niemals 21 Fliegen des gleichen Musters zusammen getüdelt.

Also wenn sich dahingehend bis Montag Abend kein Neuer meldet oder hier 
keine andere Argumente auf den Tisch kommen legen wir ab Montag mit dem Garnelen-Swap richtig los. Das heißt, ich werde dann den Abgabetermin für die Wunderwerke posten.

Wenn sich hier aber bis Montagabend noch  3 zusätzlich interessierte
Leute melden bin ich dafür den Swap zu teilen.
Aber schauen wir mal. :m 

@ Torsten, da sag Du was Wahres  #6 
Jetzt im September beginnt ja wieder eine fischreiche Zeit und manch einer
hat da ziemlich viele Termine und seinen Urlaub zum Fischen verplant .
Aus dem Grund wurde ich an der Bindezeit von 2 Monaten gerne festhalten.

Übrigens; Vorbinden zählt nicht…..  

Das Thema heißt also Garnelen…

Man, wat binde ich nur…. |kopfkrat 

Gernot #h 

@ Ace, Ich glaub Ralph will uns demoralisieren... #d


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

O.K. hiermit ziehe ich meine Bewerbung zugunsten von Bondex zurück.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern ein gutes Gelingen und damit ich beim nächsten Swap auf jeden Fall dabei bin:

Ich mach den Swap - Master!
- wenn ihr einverstanden seid.

Thema : Parachute versus Nymphe !

Herzliche Grüsse Stephan


----------



## Rausreißer (2. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Nix da Stephan,
Du hast Dich vor Björn gemeldet.
Wenn es Änderungen gibt bist Du dran. |evil: 

Gernot #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Hallo Gernot,

nö, ich bin raus !!!

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Ace (2. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Mein Krabbeltier wird auch nix anderes als ´ne Garnele Gernot...andere Krabbeltiere kann ich nähmlich nicht
Ich muss allerdings noch mal Haken Kaufen gehen...hab zuwenig des gleichen Typ´s...Augen brauch ich auch noch ´ne Packung.
4 hab ich aber schon fertig. |wavey:


----------



## gofishing (2. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Lieber Gernot,

hättest Du nicht gleich schreiben können.

Garnelenswap Start dd.mm.yy  - Einsendeschluß dd.mm.yy.

Zeig doch mal das wir flexibel sind.
Ich hatte doch schon mal vorgeschlagen.
2 Garnelen zu binden. Eine vorwärts eine rückwärts gebunden.
Macht auch bei 9 Teilnehmern "nur" 18 Exemplare.
Das sollte doch auch Deinen Urlaubswünschen entgegenkommen.

Als Swapmaster bist Du der Cheffe von det janze.
Also frag nicht so viel.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (2. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Fertige Garnelenaugen kaufen wird im Kleingedruckten (siehe Rückseite dieser page) verboten. |supergri 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (2. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

*Wenn es Änderungen gibt bist Du dran.*
Das Stephan, das ist der Kurs. 

" Bei jedem Schiff das dampft und segelt, gibs einen der die Putzfrau..."

Ralph lass mal gut sein: Der nächste Swapmaster ist Stephan. :m 

Wenn bis Montag keine Argumente kommen.

Gernot


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenn es Änderungen gibt bist Du dran.*
> Das Stephan, das ist der Kurs.
> 
> " Bei jedem Schiff das dampft und segelt, gibs einen der die Putzfrau..."
> ...




Hallo Swapmaster,

vielen Dank, aber ich bin raus - das geht i.O.

Ich mach den 3´ten SM und gut.

Past mir eigentlich auch ganz gut - muss noch einen kompletten Bach mit meinen Kystefiskerskollegen aquatisch durchgängig machen - ist bald Laichzeit!!!

Wünsche euch viel Spass (und den hatte ich beim 1´ten Swap) 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Bondex (3. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Wir, also Stefan und ich, sind doch beide diesmal nicht dabei? Also wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist die Teilnehmerliste ohne uns beide schon voll. Ist ja nicht so schlimm, Hauptsache ich sehe dann die schönen Tierchen hier. Mache dann später mal wieder mit...
Binde ohnehin gerade eine Menge Mefofliegen. Die Fotos kommen demnächst in Boardfliegen-Bilder.


----------



## Rausreißer (3. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Tja Björn und Stephan wenn wir hier noch mehr Teilnehmer finden können wir den Swap ja auch noch teilen, wie schon erwähnt.
Oder wir reduzieren die Anzahl der Fliegen?  #c 
Also ich warte mal die Stellungsnahmen der andern ab...


Gernot #h


----------



## gofishing (3. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Für eine Stellungnahme brauche ich die eigentlichen Rahmenbedingungen.
Start / Einsendeschluß / konkretes Thema / Anzahl der Fliegen / Anzahl der Teilnehmer.

Das sollte eigentlich im ersten posting stehen.

Die Rahmenbedingungen im nachhinein zu ändern finde ich nicht gut. Zugesagt habe ich ja zu 21 und nicht 29 Fliegen. Das ist auch mir zuviel, da vergeht glaube ich nicht nur mir der Spaß an der Teilnahme.

Bitte einmal die Rahmenbedingungen in ein posting schreiben.
Damit jeder weiß woran er nun ist.
Meine Haken sind noch blank. 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (3. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin!!|wavey: 

Also ich bin fern davon ab jemandem beim ... der Putzfrau reinzureden. #d 

Mein Votum ist, dass bis Montag zurück- und beitreten soll wer will. So wie es aussieht haben alle vom Stattfinden des 2. Swaps Kenntnis nehmen können. Es ist also unwahrscheinlich, dass noch Newbies hinzukommen.
Wir sollten schauen wieviele wir DANN tatsächlich noch sind.
So gerne ich auch jeweils drei Fliegen von jedem Teilnehmer haben wollte, so muss ich für meinen Teil doch sagen, dass bei 21 Fliegen doch meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze ist.|uhoh: 

Wenn wir DANN also 9 Bindewillige (incl. SM) sein sollten bin ich raus.

Es sei denn, der SM reduziert die Anzahl der zu bindenden Fliegen auf 2 pro Nase.

Beide Möglichkeiten sind mir gleich recht. Es werden, so schätze ich uns hier ein, noch genügend Swaps kommen wo ich bei sein kann.
Wenn es also bei 3 pro Teilnehmer bleibt und wir >= 9 Teilnehmer sein sollten bin ich automatisch draußen.:m 

Swappigste Grüße an alle!!
Ralph


----------



## Medo (3. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

macht keinen mist...  

ich hab über die hälfte schon fertig.

gruss jörg


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

tja...


----------



## Rausreißer (6. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Tja, hmm, nun gut, also dann, dann würde ich mal sagen:
 Zielabgabe ist in der KW 41. Das heißt Versand der Fliegen ist in der 1. Hälfte der Woche also am 10. oder 11. Oktober, so das die Fliegen bis zum Freitag bei mir eingehen könnten.

Die Adresse hierfür gibt es per PN an die genannten Teilnehmer.

@Torsten Rühl: Schöne Fliegen hast Du im FF-Swap gemacht. Mann, ob ich da mithalten kann. Na egal es ist auf jeden Fall ein Ansporn für mich.

Gernot


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, hmm, nun gut, also dann, dann würde ich mal sagen:
> Zielabgabe ist in der KW 41. Das heißt Versand der Fliegen ist in der 1. Hälfte der Woche also am 10. oder 11. Oktober, so das die Fliegen bis zum Freitag bei mir eingehen könnten.
> 
> Die Adresse hierfür gibt es per PN an die genannten Teilnehmer.
> ...



Kannst du Gernot - nur Mut und tüddeln was das Zeug hält.

Grüsse Stephan


----------



## Ace (6. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ok...dann jetzt ab in die Vollen.
5 hab ich schon fertig und heute Abend schaffe ich vielleicht nochmal zwei...


----------



## Torsten Rühl (7. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Danke für das LOb aber das sind ganz einfache Muster die ich binde die jeder hinbekommen sollte.
Ich werd ne Garnele tüddeln aus ganz wenig Material.


----------



## snoekbaars (7. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin zusammen! |wavey:



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, hmm, nun gut, also dann, dann würde ich mal sagen:
> Zielabgabe ist in der KW 41. Das heißt Versand der Fliegen ist in der 1. Hälfte der Woche also am 10. oder 11. Oktober, so das die Fliegen bis zum Freitag bei mir eingehen könnten.
> 
> Die Adresse hierfür gibt es per PN an die genannten Teilnehmer.
> ...



@Gernot!!
Hattest Du nicht was von entspannten *2* Monaten Bindephase geschrieben?!?

DAS wäre meinem Verständnis nach bis Anfang November. |kopfkrat

Aber gut ... ich hoffe, dass mir nichts dazwischen kommt, dann könnte ich es bis Ende September schaffen. WEIL ... ich bis kurz vor Absendetermin noch Fischen auf Als bin, und versprochen habe keine Bindesachen mitzunehmen.:c

Wieviele Teilnehmer (und welche endgültig) sind wir den nun genau?
Ich muss es mir jetzt einteilen. Viel Zeit habe ich nicht mehr.
Soll ich 15, 18 oder 21 Fliegen binden?!?#c
Egal ... ich fang' schon mal an!

Frohes Binden, allerseits.

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (7. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

@snoekbaars

15 + 18 +21 = Anzahl Deiner Fliegen  |supergri 

Da die anderen alle schon fertig sind, fange ich erst Montach an.  |wavey: 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (7. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

#h  Aufschub wird dann gewährt, wenn ALLE richtig gewählt haben. :g 

15+...??? = 2 Monate

Also, die Ralphs hier bringen mich ganz schön durcheinander:::

Aber das liegt an mir und es ist somit jederzeit möglich das zu ändern.  

Gernot #h


----------



## meyerlein (7. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin,

|kopfkrat Also ich hätte auch gern mehr Zeit, dafür binde ich aber dann auch etwas aufwändiger. Die Anzahl der Fliegen ist mir eigentlich egal, finde aber das drei schöner sind als zwei.
Und wie is das nu, 1 vorwärts, 1 rückwärts gebunden oder doch drei in die selbe Richtung, oder evtl. 2 als tandem gebunden + 1 dazu in beliebiger Richtung#c#c#c

|bla:Gruß Christian


----------



## gofishing (8. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

So,

habe mal eine Macroaufnahme meiner ersten Fliege gemacht.

Mit ein wenig Geduld und Phantasie wird sie schon entdecken. :m 

Ich wünsche Euch schon mal ein schönes WE.
Muß ja wieder an die Konge Au, Äschen ärgern.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (8. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Schick Ralph, #6 
Viel Spaß am Wochenende

Zum Swap:

Also es werden 21 Fliegen des gleichen Typs (Garnele) gebunden.
Gern auch rückwärts…  

Zum Thema Versand: guckt doch bitte noch mal in den 1. Beitrag.
Den Abgabetermin/Versandtermin schiebe ich dann auf die Kalenderwoche

*KW 41 
Datum 24/25. Oktober 2005.*

Kommt mir auch entgegen (meine Haken sind noch nicht da….)
Bin also noch in der Prototypenphase… |bla: 

Beste Grüße

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (10. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

21 Garnelen!! Ne Menge Stoff. Dann wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß und freue mich jetzt schon ganz gespannt auf die Fotos.


----------



## meyerlein (19. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin,

ist zwar blöd aber ich melde mich hiermit mal vom SWAP ab ! Ich werde, so wie es aussieht die nächsten Monate in Estland verbringen. Da ich vorher noch gar riesig viel zu tun hab mit der Reisevorbereitung schaff ich das tüddeln nicht ! Sorry Junx  #c 

 |wavey: Christian


----------



## Torsten Rühl (19. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

NA denn mal viel Spass.

Im übrigen hab ich schon 10 Stück fertig.


----------



## Rausreißer (20. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Man, hier ist ja was los... |uhoh:  :q 

Joh, dann mal viel Spaß in Estland, Christian :m 

Und guck doch mal das Du von dort aus was zum Thema Mefo findest...
Da wäre ich ja Neugierig.

Stephan, hast Du Lust für Christian einzuspringen?

Gernot #h


----------



## gofishing (20. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ja genau, Stephan macht noch mit.
Dann bin ich nicht der einzige der immernoch 21 blanke Haken hat. :m 

TL

Ralph


----------



## kawa1951 (20. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Bin auch dabei

mache eine Garnele

wann muß ich loslegen??


----------



## kawa1951 (20. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Sorry habe nur die erste Seite gesehen.Bin wohl zu spät.Vieleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Ace (20. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Habe bisher auch 10Stk fertig...mann hätte ich gewusst wie anstrengend das ist 21mal die gleiche Fliege zu binden...egal heute Abend folgen wieder 1 oder 2.


----------



## Rausreißer (20. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Hallo Kawa1951,  

schön das Du hier reingeguckt hast,
Ich finde das Super das Du mitmachen willst.
Man, Du bist ja schon ziemlich lange im Board.

In so einem Forum entwickelt sich manches langsam aber kontinuierlich, nach meiner Erfahrung...

Unter Strich fehlen hier 21 Fliegen. Hmmm, |kopfkrat 

Also, bleib mal dran wie sich das hier so entwickelt. :m

Ich hoffe, Dein 2. Posting in diesem Thread war kein Rückzieher... 

Beste Grüße,
Gernot #h 

PS: Ace und gofishing, meine Prototypen sind gerade mal im Strömungskanal.
Der Produktionsleiter steigt mir aufs Dach, dass die Fertigungszeiten viel zu lang sind, Die Qualitätssicherung kann die Zeichnung aus der Entwicklungs- Abteilung nicht lesen und sucht Krampfhaft nach dem gültigen Revisionstand, der letzte Woche verbaut wurde.
Nebenbei beschimpfen die Qualitäter mit den Entwickler zusammen die Lieferanten.
Der Einkauf lehnt sich zurück und sagt das er die Billigheimer sowieso nie nominiert hätte. Der Vertrieb kriegt die Kostensteigerung mal wieder beim Kunden nicht durch und fragt bei der Geschäftführung nach ein ordnendem Händchen. Tja und der Geschäftsführer kann leider nicht:
24 Monate des Vier-Jahresvertrags sind rum. Da sind natürlich Termine beim Headhunter wichtig. Bevor der Hedgefond das Outplacement anleiert... 

Also. schlimmer geht immer…


----------



## gofishing (22. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

@meyerlein

Gestern 3 Stunden im AB online gewesen.
Heute auch schon wieder.

In der Zeit hättest Du aber auch 21 Garnelen tüddeln können.  

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (27. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Habe zwar heute erst meine ersten 4 gebunden.

Deshalb noch mal meine Frage :

Ist @Kawa1951 nun dabei?

Ansonsten brauche ich ja nur 18St. tüddeln.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Torsten Rühl (27. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

21 Stück von diesen Dingern gibt es von mir.







Alle fertig !!!!

Bitte Adresse wo ich Fliegen hinschicken soll bitte per PN an mich.
Fliegen gehen dann sofort raus.
Ich werd sie aber auf normalen Weg schicken da ich noch nie schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe.

Gruss Torsten:m​


----------



## gofishing (27. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Meine 21 werde ich erst nach Auktionende verschicken können.  :q 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Ace (27. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ich brauche dringend neue Fly-eyes, meine Produktion stockt momentan etwas wegen Mangelware.
Ist ja aber noch ´n büschen Zeit


----------



## Rausreißer (29. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Torsten, Adresse kommt noch..., (Streber |supergri )
aber schick sieht sie ja aus #6  

Tja Kawa 1951, bist Du nun Dabei? wäre nett :m 

Atsche, zerschnippel doch die Kette vom Badewannenstöpsel...  
See you,

Gernot


----------



## gofishing (29. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

@Gernot

Da Kawa 1951 gestern noch hier im Forum gestöbert hat, sage ich mal "keine Antwort ist auch ne Antwort".


Ich für meinen Teil binde jetzt nur 18 Stück.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## kawa1951 (29. September 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Sorry Da ich dachte das ich zu spät bin habe ich mich nicht mehr um das Material gekümmert was ich dazu brauche. Beim nächstenmal aber ganz bestimmt von anfang an.


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Hmm, also könnte doch möglich sein dem guten Ralph 3 Fliegen mehr aus dem Hemd zu locken.
Nix von wegen E- Bay. 
Also das Thema ist noch offen für Kurzentschlossene.
Björn was ist mt Dir? Oder vaddy?; Deine Fliegen wären wirklich eine echte Bereicherung.
Ist doch besser als Braunülen zu setzen 

Gruß nach Niedersachsen,
Gernot|wavey:


----------



## gofishing (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Soll das jetzt ein Bettelswap werden?

Ich habe das letzte Hemd an und das hat bekannterweise keine Taschen.|supergri 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das jetzt ein Bettelswap werden?
> 
> Ich habe das letzte Hemd an und das hat bekannterweise keine Taschen.|supergri
> 
> ...



Ja, ja, ja, selber ich auch, frag doch mal A. Merkel zu dem Punkt.

Wie ist den den die allgemeine Befindlichkeit der anderen Swap-Teilnehmer.
Termin durchziehen? Oder doch noch mal abstimmen?

Gernot#h


----------



## Ace (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ich werde meine diese Woche an dich rausschicken Gernot:m


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ich bin noch nicht soweit Gernot. AB-Treffen, TFC´s und dann noch die Geschichte mit meinem Opa haben mich ziemlich zurückgeworfen.
Ich brauch ne Verlängerung.



"Ich brauch ne Verlängerung." klingt irgendwie komisch ohne Zusammenhang |supergri


----------



## gofishing (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Mir fehlen immer noch die 4 letzten um den Sack zuzumachen. 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Torsten Rühl (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Also ich brauch dann mal ne Adresse wo ich die Fliegen hinschicken kann.


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ok Torsten, sorry, 
mea culpa#t 

PN ist unterwegs. So nebenbei: treibt es Dich an und wann mal an die Küste?

Gernot#h


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ups, noch etwas,
Das Binden dient ja der Entspannung und der Konzentration.
Also möchte ich, dass im Sinne aller Teilnehmer in diesem Swap, was den Termin angeht, kein Stress aufkommt.

Klar ist, dass wir auch hier mal "fertig" werden müssen.


Gernot#h


----------



## snoekbaars (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin zusammen!!

Also, bei mir hat leider auch nicht alles so geklappt wie ich hoffte ... aber bis Ende nächster Woche bin ich bestimmt fertig. Versprochen!!

Wär' das OK?!?

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, also könnte doch möglich sein dem guten Ralph 3 Fliegen mehr aus dem Hemd zu locken.
> Nix von wegen E- Bay.
> Also das Thema ist noch offen für Kurzentschlossene.
> Björn was ist mt Dir? Oder vaddy?; Deine Fliegen wären wirklich eine echte Bereicherung.
> ...



... wenn ihr wollt, dann steige ich mit ein.

Wieviele muss ich tüddeln?
Gruss Stephan#h


----------



## gofishing (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Da ich mit der Renovierung von Schwiegermutters Wohnung immer noch nicht fertig bin, ich glaube die Wohnung wird jeden Tag größer, brauche ich für 21 Fliegen auch bis Ende nächster Woche.:m 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Sehr nett Stephan#6 
Willkommen im Club.
Finde ich Klasse dass Du mitmachst.
Und mit dem Abgabetermin: bloß keinen Streß

Gernot|wavey:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

O.K. - freue mich.

21 Stk. ist doch richtig oder? Garnelen

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Na Klar Stephan,
21, nun, die eigendliche Antwort auf eine Frage nach einer Zahl ist für mich immer die 42...
Liegt wohl am Alter.|supergri 
Aber wenn Fliegen über sind, wären diese nach meinem Dafürhalten die Spendenbeute für die Kids beim nächsten TFC-Treffen.

Gernot #h


----------



## gofishing (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin Gernot,

wenn der Torsten schon abgeschickt hat, fehlen 3 Fliegen, obwohl er bestimmt 21 getüddelt hat.#c 
Versuch das doch ma noch schnell zu klären.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Mensch, Ralph,
Das hätte ich nicht  bedacht.
Gut das Du das hier etwas unterstreichst.#6 
Es gibt doch immer eine Lösung.
Aber, nur unter der theoretischen Annahme, es gibt ein Problem.#c 

Gernot#h


----------



## Torsten Rühl (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ich hab 21 Fliegen gefertigt.

Also alles im LAck.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin,

so, hab die 21 "Tierchen" fertig -

brauche noch eine Lieferadresse.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

OK, die Versanddaten müssten eigentlich jetzt bei allen angekommen sein, die diese nicht schon vorher hatten.

Bitte denkt an die Bindeanleitung und an die Namen für die ausgewählten Schöpfungen.
Die Bindeanleitung bitte als PN, wäre nett#6 

Grüße,
Gernot #h


----------



## snoekbaars (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> OK, die Versanddaten müssten eigentlich jetzt bei allen angekommen sein, die diese nicht schon vorher hatten.
> 
> Bitte denkt an die Bindeanleitung und an die Namen für die ausgewählten Schöpfungen.
> Die Bindeanleitung bitte als PN, wäre nett#6
> ...



Hay Gernot!!

Die PN ist bei mir angekommen. Der Rest ist auch klar.
Ich bin mir sicher, spätestens am WE fertig zu werden, so daß mein Päckchen am Montag an Dich raus gehen wird.

Bin schon ziemlich heftig gespannt auf die anderen Krabbeltierchen.

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin,

die Fliegen sind unterwegs - bitte um kurze Benachrichtigung wenn angekommen.

Grüsse vom "Streber"  :m 

Stephan


----------



## Rausreißer (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Sauber Stephan, 
sie sind bei mir eingeschlagen#6 Schick sehen sie aus und sehr fängig.:k 
Dann muss ich ja selber nen Zahn zulegen.... 
Aber die Adresse simmt 

Gernot|wavey:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber Stephan,
> sie sind bei mir eingeschlagen#6 Schick sehen sie aus und sehr fängig.:k
> Dann muss ich ja selber nen Zahn zulegen....
> Aber die Adresse simmt
> ...



... werde dich mal "motivieren" (extrinsisch) versteht sich ...

Wenn du es rechtzeitig schaffst, darfst du 3 Stück behalten ... :m 

Achso, 
Tüddelanleitung für "Flaschenbürste":

Haken : egal (reine Geschmackssache, ich habe mich für einen 6ér entschieden, VMC)
Faden: 6/0 schwarz oder rot

Bindeanleitung/ empfehlung:

Grundwicklung
2 Wildschweinborsten rechts und links als Fühler,
dann sparsam Flash (reine Geschmackssache)
danach Fuchs! macht ein gutes "Rostrum"

danach die Vorbereitung Augen : 

also jeweils vor und dahinter Matauftrag(Bindegarn).

dann :
Augen einbinden (Kreuzwicklung) und dabei Körper vorbereiten.

Grizzlyhechel bearbeiten und einbinden -
Unterwolle Fuchs als Körper dubben.

Körper formen und dann "hecheln"

Abschließen mit Kopfknoten.

Hechel beschneiden.

2 - 4 x lackieren.

Dat wars.


Es grüßt der "Crabmaster"  |kopfkrat :m 

Stephan


----------



## snoekbaars (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

@Gernot
Am Wochenende war ich mit 2 Tagen Fieber krank.
Bitte gib' mir noch bis Mittwoch etwas Overtime. 6 Stück muss ich noch.
Bis dahin
Ralph


----------



## Ace (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Die 21´ste Schwebegarnele ist soeben in Mühevoller Kleinarbeit fertiggestelllt...schwitz(wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin hab ich auf das Muster jetzt auch absolut keine Lust mehr) 

Bindeanleitung schicke ich per PN

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Rausreißer (1. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Oh man, Mathias so schlimm#t |rolleyes :q 

Seh doch mal zu, dass wir mal wieder zum fischen kommen.|bla: 

Gernot#h


----------



## Ace (1. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

unbedingt Gernot...ist nur irgendwie momentan zeittechnisch ganz schwierig !


----------



## gofishing (1. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Meine 21 schimmeln schon seit Mittwoch vor sich hin.:q 
Werde mir gleich 2 Briefmarken besorgen und das ganze auf die Reise schicken.#h 

TL

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (3. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Hay Swappers!!|wavey:

Gestern bin ich endlich fertig geworden.
Und ich hatte wieder über die "drei für Jeden" geflucht.#q

Aber jetzt hab ich wieder allergrößte Vorfreude auf Eure Fliegen ... und dann auch noch drei von jedem Muster ... goil!!!    :l

Jetzt wo ich fertig bin, find' ichs wieder gut.


Heute Nachmittag geht meine Garnelenzucht auf die Reise!:m

@Gernot:
Hast Du mal ohne großen Aufwand so ne Art Zwischenstand abrufbar ... z.B. von wem schon alles da, usw.??

Bis später denn
Ralph


----------



## gofishing (3. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Hai-Swappers?#c 
Machst Du den Swapmaster?:m 

Ne, aber mal im Ernst.
Der Vorschlag mit 3 Stück kam zwar von mir, auch ich war schon 2 mal am fluchen.
Als alles fertiggetüddelt war kam aber wieder freude auf weil ich auch von allen 3 Stück bekomme.:k 
Von mir aus kann das so bleiben.

An einer Empfangsmeldung hätte ich auch Interesse.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (3. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Hai-Swappers?#c
> Machst Du den Swapmaster?:m



Und ich hatte Dich schon im Verdacht:g 

Aber im Ernst, die Fliegen von Ralph aus Hamburg sind angekommen #6 
Auch nett#6  was für die hellen Tage meine ich.
Zum zweiten war eine blaue Abholkarte einer Einschreibenzustellung in der Post. (Ace?)
Da komme ich erst Sonnabend ran.
Also Einschläge, gezählte:

Der Strebfan#h 
gofishing
Ace (in spee, eventuell)

Torsten Rühl ist doch schon länger fertig, aber irgendwie verschollen |kopfkrat 

Freue mich schon auf die Berliner Krabbeltiere....


Gernot#h


----------



## Torsten Rühl (3. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

NIcht verschollen.Die Fliegen sind erneut auf dem Weg. Die Post ist echt krank. Der Umschlag ist total zerpflückt zu mir gekommen mit Vermerk. Ich werd das ganze dann doch mal als Paket schicken.


----------



## Ace (4. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

der blaue Schein müsste von mir sein Gernot


----------



## gofishing (4. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

@Torsten

Seh das doch positiv.
Besser als wech.


@Ace

Unsportlich das ganze versichert abzuschicken. 

@Gernot

Würdest Du meine nur an hellen Tage antüddeln?


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (6. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

So, die Krabbler von Atsche und die Berliner Garnelenzucht
sind auch in meine ungeschickten Händen gefallen
Ralph Du weist doch das ich keine Ahnung vom Fischen habe... 

Gernot#h 

Ach eine Beschwerde habe ich noch:

Wer ist eigendlich für den blöden Sudostwind zuständig...#d 
Nu ist ja bald mal Schluß, hoffentlich:q 

Schönen Sonntach noch|bla:


----------



## gofishing (6. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

@ Gernot

Ich habe dieses Muster meist bei bewölktem Himmel angetüddelt. Bei hellen Himmel oder Sonnenschein tüddel ich andere Muster an. Hat mit Ahnung nix zutun, alles eine Glaubenfrage.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Ace (11. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Na wie siehts aus...sind alle fertig ?
gespannt bin !


----------



## Rausreißer (11. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Hier mal eine kleine Impression vom Tüddeltisch... 







Langsam wird es.
Torstens Fliegen sind auch schon dabei. Hat alles geklappt #6 

Ansonsten wird nix verraten...:m 


Gernot#h


----------



## Ace (11. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Na das sieht ja mächtig legger aus


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Hi Gernot
Sieht ja schon ganz ordentlich aus. Jetz will ich die Dinger auch mal in groß beäugen...

All
weiter so!!!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (12. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Mich intressiert die Dose oben rechts. Was ist das für eine???


----------



## Medo (16. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

@all

da meine garnis recht aufwendig sind und ich nebendbei noch nen haus umbaue, kommen die teile leider erst jetzt die tage.

@gernot
lass uns mal schnacken, wie es mit ner masterabholung im märchenland aussieht 

erstmal...


----------



## snoekbaars (17. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> da meine garnis recht aufwendig sind und ich nebendbei noch nen haus umbaue, kommen die teile leider erst jetzt die tage.
> 
> ...



Hai ... also für mich ist das unproblematisch.
Manchmal hat man halt viel um die Ohren.|uhoh:
Ich erteile mal für meine Belange Absolution!
Ohne Dich wären wir nicht vollständig! :m

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (18. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

*grins* tja Medo,
hier scheinen ja die wirklich ausdauernden Flifiexperten
versammenlt zu sein, wenn ich Ralphs Posting richtig deute.
Geduld ist halt eine Tugend. Nicht nur beim fischen...

@ Torsten, wenn Du die Box unter dem Ewing Balg meinst.
Das ist meine geheime Geheimbox.
Verdammt, wie konnte ich nur so unvorsichtig sein#q 

Gernot#h


----------



## snoekbaars (23. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Hallo zusammen!!#h

Ich wollte uns mal hier mal wieder nach oben holen!
Wie schaut's aus?!?
Haben wir noch vor Weihnachten Bescherung??

Trappeltrappeltrappel ... :q


----------



## Rausreißer (23. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ralph,
zurzeit scheint der Landkreis Storman etwas untermotiviert.
So was sollte sich spätestens bei den Rentenzahlungen rächen.
Ich red mal mit Frau M.....
Bald ist Nikolaus, vieleicht sollte man den Jungs die Füsslinge von den Wathosen abschneiden und in den Kamin hängen #c :q 

Gernot#h


----------



## Medo (24. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

pass up du....

ick hol dir kiel 

garnis liegen zur abholung bereit...


----------



## Rausreißer (24. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Gib ja keine Baustelle die nicht nicht zum Ende kommt.

Hier nun mal weitere Impressionen...

Im Vordergrund Reizmuster, im Hintergrund geniale Imitate.#6 






Ich glaube Nikolausi bekommen wir vom Termin hin.

Ich bin ja Optimist.

Gernot#h


----------



## snoekbaars (25. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ey ... DIE sind ja mal SCHICKK!!!!!!!


:z:z|jump::z:z


----------



## Medo (25. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Ey ... DIE sind ja mal SCHICKK!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :z:z|jump::z:z


 

die letzten werden die ersten sein  

gruss jörg


----------



## Medo (26. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

@silvermaster

bilders fettich?
bindeanleitungen ausgedruckt?
versand angewiesen?

gibb gas 



















-in der ruhe liegt die kraft-


----------



## Rausreißer (26. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @silvermaster
> 
> bilders fettich?
> bindeanleitungen ausgedruckt?
> ...




Alter Gierlappen, von wegen Gas.
Sehe mal zu dat Du wenigstens den Randdämmstreifen um deine Fußkaltheizung kriegst, von wegen der Wärmerisse und Kältebrücken.
Fischen ist bei Dir sowieso abgesagt. Du hast ja wenigstens ne vernünftige Regierung. |rolleyes 
Zwischen den Tagen gibs auch ne nette Hütte auf Langeland für Euch.
Wäre echt nett.:m 

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (28. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

So hier mal ein optischer Zwischenbericht,
was den mittlerweile schon da ist.









Also hoffentlich alle.|rolleyes Es müssten insgesamt 168 Fliegen sein,
die sich zur Zeit in meinem Besitz befinden.

Leider sind meine Möglichkeiten für gute Makrofotos begrenzt.

Ich hoffe es genügt Euren Ansprüchen, ansonsten schreibt was hier,
dann muss ich andere Lösungen suchen und vorstellen.

Aber schöne Fliegen. #6 
Wenn Die Dokumentation abgeschlossen ist geht es an den Versand.

Grüße,

Gernot#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

....legger....also ich würde da als Forelle nicht lange nachdenken #6 

Sieht nach feinster Arbeit aus #6


----------



## Ace (29. November 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

was für eine schicke Garnelenkollektion...Klasse#6


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Versand-Phase läuft an.






Ich hoffe das klappt noch rechtzeitig.


Gernot


----------



## Torsten Rühl (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ich hätte da noch gerne 1 Pfund Kartoffeln 6 Eier und ne HAndvoll echte Garnelen. Dann bracuh ich nicht mehr raus um einzukaufen.


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ach, komm Torsten erzähl nichts,:m 
Du hast doch bestimmt die Truhe voll 

By the way, Medo ist bedient, mit dem Auftrag es Stephan zu besorgen.
Gofishing hatte auch Besuch und ist hoffentlich nicht unzufrieden mit den Krabeltieren.
Und das Übergabeeinschreiben an unseren Berliner Bären ist auch raus.:m 

Für Torsten hab ich den rechtsrheinischen Unterstützungsfond angeschrieben
der aus der Postwurfsendung eine Einschreibesendung für 1,60€ mehr machte.
Na macht ja nix. Ich hoffe das klappt so, aber ich könnte es nicht ertragen wenn Du hungern würdest .

Ace und Truttafriend sind noch offen, aber in Reichweite. Das bekomme ich kurzfristig geregelt.


Zur weiteren Veröffentlichungen fehlen mir noch 2 Bindeanleitungen.

Aber irgend etwas ist ja immer...#6 

Gernot#h


----------



## Medo (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

na das sind doch schöne scrimbs!

später mehr.

gruß jörg


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ace und Truttafriend sind noch offen, aber in Reichweite. Das bekomme ich kurzfristig geregelt.




Bring sie doch einfach morgen zum Eimersaufen bei Maddin mit


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Wenn Eure Fliegen so gut fangen wie sie aussehen dann hat Torsten auf jeden Fall bald die Truhe richtig voll:m


----------



## Ace (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Bring sie doch einfach morgen zum Eimersaufen bei Maddin mit


Genau...fette Idee #6


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Genau...fette Idee #6



Oh Gott hab ich schon stechenden Durst


----------



## Maddin (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Schiet, muss noch Eimer kaufen.....


----------



## Torsten Rühl (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Mit den Fliegen bleibt keine Truhe leer. 

Gerade eingetroffen und als sehr gut Beurteilt. Zum Glück brauch ich am Niederrhein nicht so aufwendige Fliegen.


----------



## Ace (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Gott hab ich schon stechenden Durst


Oh mein Gott wat hab ich für´n Schädel :#2: 
Die Fliegen sind total genial#6


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Die Muster sind wirklich endgeil #6

Man bekommt immer neue Ideen, Anreize und sieht mal andere Techniken.





P.S. mein Schädel passt nicht mehr durch die Tür. Ich bin Total im Eimer


----------



## snoekbaars (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin zusammen!!

Ich habe soeben meinen Garnelencocktail von der Post abgeholt.
Extrem lecker!!
War auf den Photos schon abzusehen.

Heissen Dank nochmals an alle, insbesondere an unseren wackeren SwapMaster Gernot.

APPLAUS!!!

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin snoekbaars-Ralph,

schön das es funktioniert hat. |uhoh: :q #6 

Ich hatte schon Herzklopfen aufgrund des kostbaren Ladungsträgers...|rolleyes 
Aber nun ist ja alles fast gut.

Was mir noch zum Abschluß fehlt, sind 2 Bindeanleitungen.

Nach der Mühe muss das ja auch wohl noch ordentlich zum Abschluß kommen. 

Auch von mir noch mal Danke für die netten Garnelen. :m 

Gernot#h


----------



## snoekbaars (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Moin Gernot and Fans!! #h

Also bevor unser Thread hier auf die 2. Seite rutscht ... :q

... wie sieht's denn mit den Namen und Bindeanleitungen aus?
;+

TL
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Klar Ralph, da geht noch was.
Ich kämpfe gerade mit Arcor DSL, Wireless Lan, IrfanView und mit den Bindeanleitungen.
Und mit meinem Job, aber irgend etwas ist ja immer los 
Irfan ist gerade besiegt.
Sieht also gut aus. 


Gernot :m


----------



## Torsten Rühl (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

@Rausreißer
Soll ich ein paar Makroaufnahmen machen von den Fliegen oder geht es mit deiner Cam?


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Geht schon Torsten, verrate mir bitte noch den namen Deiner Creation..:m 
Und gofishing dito :m
Gernot#h


----------



## Medo (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Geht schon Torsten, verrate mir bitte noch den namen Deiner Creation..:m
> Und gofishing dito :m
> Gernot#h


 
mann mann,

das dauert|gr: 

aber irgendwas ist immer


----------



## Torsten Rühl (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Mal überlegen weiss ich nicht so recht #d 

Nennen wir sie: Die Grüne mit den dicken Augen |supergri  


Müssen Fliegen Namen haben??   #c


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Torsten, nein natürlich nicht,  
Aber gut, jetzt hat Sie einen Namen

Da der Festplattenwächter medo sich ja gar nicht einkriegt. |rolleyes 
und selber... , ach wat.
Da sag ich jetzt nichts zu und geh lieber mal wieder mit medo fischen 
OK. Drückt mir mal die Daumen dass ich die 8 Bilder hier in ein Posting bekomme.

Gernot#h


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

So Abschluss.
Reihenfolge ist willkürlich und ohne Wertung entstanden,
außer das sich der Esel natürlich immer zum Schluss nennt:


*(goifisfing)*








Haken : VMC PS7070 
Bindegarn : UTC140

Grundwicklung tüddeln.
Danach eine kleine Portion „blondes“ Wolfshaar als Fühler einbinden.
Die Augen bastel ich mir immer aus „Indianerperlen“, auf Kupferdraht verdrillt.
Augenpaar einbinden.
Danach in Schlaufentechnik den Körper mit etwas dunklerem Wolfshaar formen.
Abschlußknoten und fertig.
Beinchen mit einem Stück Klettband ein wenig ausbürsten.


*Flaschenbürste (Stephan)*







Haken : egal (reine Geschmackssache, ich habe mich für einen 6ér entschieden, VMC)
Faden: 6/0 schwarz oder rot

Bindeanleitung/ empfehlung:

Grundwicklung
2 Wildschweinborsten rechts und links als Fühler,
dann sparsam Flash (reine Geschmackssache)
danach Fuchs! macht ein gutes "Rostrum"

danach die Vorbereitung Augen : 

also jeweils vor und dahinter Matauftrag(Bindegarn).

dann :
Augen einbinden (Kreuzwicklung) und dabei Körper vorbereiten.

Grizzlyhechel bearbeiten und einbinden -
Unterwolle Fuchs als Körper dubben.

Körper formen und dann "hecheln"

Abschließen mit Kopfknoten.

Hechel beschneiden.

2 - 4 x lackieren.


Dat wars.


Es grüßt der "Crabmaster"  (Der „Nächste“, Anmerk. des Chronisten)



*Summer-Evening-Shrimp (Medo)*







kurze Bindeanleitung für die „Summer-Evening-Shrimp“ , feine Shrimpimitation für die Sommerfischerei am Abend, bevor die Nachtfliegen angetüddelt werden. 

Materialliste: 

- Faden: Galaxy Wonder Tread 
- Shrimp-Haken Größe beliebig 
- Augen: Monofil 50èr 



- Fühler: Wildschweinborsten 
- CDC olive 
- Stockente Seitenfeder (Erpel) natur 
- Rippung: Kupferdraht 
- UV-Nice-Dubbing „Killer Bug“ 
- Rücken “Spektraflsh”


*Die Grüne mit den dicken Augen (Torsten Rühl) *







Grundwicklung legen, eine CDC-Feder Spitze sowie einige Fibern der Mallard Feder am Hakenbogen einbinden. Monoaugen anwickeln und Fühler obendrauf. Kupferdraht fixieren. Einen ca. 4mm breiten Streifen Spektraflash spitz zuschneiden und die Spitze über das bereits fixierte Material binden, zurückklappen (über den Hakenbogen) und erneut fixieren. Faden zum Öhr bringen. Den Hakenschenkel zurück zum Hakenbogen mit dem UV-Nice Dubbing dubben. Darauf achten, daß der Körper zum Hakenbogen hin dicker wird. Eine große oder zwei kleine CDC Federn in den Faden spleißen und den Strang spiralförmig zurück zum Hakenöhr bringen. Das Spektraflsh über den Haken legen und am Öhr fixieren. Ca. 5mm überstehen lassen. Nun den Körper in kleiner werdenden Abständen mit dem Kupferdraht rippen. Draht abbinden und das Dubbing mit Klett ausbürsten (keine Panik, die CDC-Fiebern können das ab), Kopfknoten, lackieren, fertich......


Haken: Kamasan B220 Gr. 6
Augen: Kettenaugen aus dem Baumarkt
Fühler: Mallardfeder von einer Stockente
Körper: Green UV Dubbing
Rippung: Grüne Marabufeder

Ketteneuagen nach der Grundwicklung am Hakenbogen festbinden und die Mallardfeder als Fühler einbinden. Hinter den Augen eine Marabufeder als Rippung kurz festlegen und Dubbing auf den HAkenschenkel bringen. Die Rippungsfeder nach vorne binden und mit einem Kopfknoten beenden.
Als Überzug hab ich dem Muster noch zwei Schichten SoftGlue verpasst. Alternativ ist Epoxi aber eine bessere Lösung denke ich.DAs ganze noch nett zurechtbürsten und an die Schnur hängen.


*Tigershrimp_orange  (Truttafriend)*







Material
Haken: 6er Hayabusa
Faden: 6er fluo-range
Körper: oranges Icedubbing
Hechel: Hechel (grizzly orange)
Augen: kleine schwarze Kettenaugen
Fühler: 2 Fasern Spectraflash
Kopf:  Polarfuchs orange



- den Haken einspannen
- Grundwicklung legen
- die Augen mit Schwerpunkt nach unten fixieren und anwinden
- ein paar Fibern Polarfuchs über die Augen legen 
- die beiden Fühler über den Polarfuchs anlegen
- die Hechel putzen und so anlegen das zwei Windungen vom weichen Flaum mitgehechelt werden können
- mit einer gewachsten Dubbingschlaufe den Körper dubben
- die Hechel nach vorne winden, überfangen und dann einen Kopfknoten legen
- den Knoten lacken und fettich

*
 "Schwebegarnele"(Ace)*






* verwendetes Material:
- Haken "Padridge Shrimp Saltwater" Gr.8
- Bindefaden 8/0 rot o. orange
- "Fly Eyes" medium in schwarz
- Fühler aus Bucktail orange o. rot
- Rostrum aus Hechelfiebern orange o. rot
- Flashabou Lazer für Reizeffekte
- Synthetisches Dubbing in orange
- orange oder rote Hecheln für die Beine 
- Foam, rot für den Rückenpanzer
- leichter, dünner Kupferdraht zum rippen

* so habe ich sie gebunden:
- Grundwicklung
- Bucktail mit ca.3cm Überstand sparsam einbinden
- ein kleines Bündel weiche Hecheln als Rostrum einbinden
- zwei Streifen Flashabou Lazer als Reizfühler einbinden
- "Fly Eyes" einbinden
- ca.3-4mm breiten Streifen Foam so einbinden das er am Schluss über den gesamten Hakenschenkel gelegt werden kann.
- 1 o.2 Hecheln mit der Spitze zuerst einbinden
- den Faden als Dubbingschlaufe legen und einen zum Ende sich verjüngenden Dubbingstrang bilden.
- den Rippungsdraht etwa bei 1/3 des Körpers einbinden
- den Körper dubben und Formen(zum Ende dünner werden)
- hecheln(darauf achten das die Hecheln nach vorn stehen)
- Rückenpanzer aus Foam drüberlegen
- mit dem Kupferdraht rippen
- Wip Finish




*
SillyLilly (snoekbars)*






Material:
Haken:	Partridge CS 54 Sea Shrimp Hook Größe 6 oder
ähnlich
Garn:	Petitjean cream, oder ähnlicher Synthetikfaden
Fühler:	Veniard Crystal Flash oliv
Augen:	60er Monofil und schwarzer Nagellack
„Kopfbeinchen“:	hellgelbe CDC-Federn
Körperbeinchen:	In Schlaufentechnik vermischte Feder vom weißen
chinesischen Hahn (noch besser wäre Henne) und UV Nice Dub white
Rücken:	Veniard Closed Cell Foam white in 2-3mm breite Streifen geschnitten UND Veniard Body Stretch in Pink
Segmentierung:	Rippung mit 18er Monofil
Schwänzchen:	Überhängendes Body Stretch am Öhr gespalten

Utensilien:
U.a. Magic Tool, Dubbing Spinner, etwas Wachs und Pattex Transparent.

Vorbereitung:
2 Stücke ca. 5-6cm Monofil ablängen und die Enden mit einem Feuerzeug ankokeln, so dass jeweils ein kleiner Knubbel an einem Ende entsteht. Diesen Knubbel mit schwarzem Nagellack lackieren oder hinein tauchen und trocknen lassen.
Außerdem drei bis vier Fäden Crystal Flash mit einem Tropfen Pattex Transparent der Länge nach durch die Fingerspitzen ziehen, so dass sie zu einem Strang zusammen geklebt sind; weg legen und trocknen lassen (geht schnell).

Binden:
Haken Einspannen.
Bindefaden festlegen und vom Öhr aus bis über den Widerhaken etwas in den Bogen hinein Winden und zurückführen bis ca. 6 mm vor das Öhr.
Die beiden Stücke 60er Monofil mit den Augen daran seitlich des Hakenschenkels bis auf Höhe der Hakenspitze fest binden, so dass die Augen etwa bis zum hinteren Ende des Hakenbogens reichen.
5mm vor dem Öhr das Mono hinten abknipsen.
Den Schaumstoffstreifen mit 1-2mm Abstand zum Öhr hin oben aufliegend einbinden. Richtung Hakenbogen bis auf Höhe der Hakenspitze festbinden.
Nun den Schaumstoffstreifen, vor den Augen einmal unterm Haken her führen, so dass die Augen abgespreizt werden.
Den Streifen BodyStretch beim Abbinden des Foams oben auf dem Haken mit fest binden.
Nun den Faden nach vorne zu den Augen führen, vor den nun nach oben abstehenden Foam und Bodystretch.
Evtl., wenn die Augen doch zu sehr nach unten zeigen oder nicht ausreichend gespreizt sind, dies noch mit einigen gezielten Fadenwicklungen verbessern.
Dort nun eine Dubbingschlaufe legen und den Faden wachsen. Per MagicTool die Fibern zweier CDC-Federn einlegen, und die Schlaufe verdrallen. Nun mit 3-4 Windungen des Dubbingstranges die vordere, entstandene FoamNase verdecken und kurz vor dem Foam/Bodystretch abbinden.
Den Faden hinter den Foam/Bodystretch führen und den ChrytalFlashFaden mittig oben drauf einbinden. Die beiden Enden seitlich nach vorne zu den Augen haltend so einbinden, dass sie schließlich leicht nach vorne oben stehend VOR dem Foam/Stretch sanft fixiert sind.
Faden wieder nach hinten (Richtung Öhr) führen.
Ca 10-12cm 18er Mono seitlich einbinden (Achtung rutscht gut), so dass es nach vorne zum Hakenbogen weg steht.
Nun eine weitere Dubbingschlaufe vorbereiten (Faden wachsen) und im MagicTool eine weiße Hahnenhechel auf 4-5cm Länge mit dem UVNiceDub mischen.
Das Ganze in der Dubbingschlaufe verdrallen und in WEITEN (sonst wird es für meinen Geschmack ZU dicht) Windungen bis ca. 2mm vor das Öhr führen, abbinden und abschneiden.
Zuerst nun den Foam nach hinten zum Öhr hin drüberschlagen, festbinden und abschneiden Danach das pinkfarbene BodyStretch ebenso festlegen, den Rest nach vorne (zum Hakenbogen hin) klappen und mit dem Bindefaden einige Windungen zwischen Abbindepunkt und Öhr machen.
Mit dem Monofil in 4-5 gleichmäßigen Windungen wird der Körper nun gegen die Fadenrichtung gerippt, eine Windung auf dem Abbindepunkt von Foam und Stretch, und noch eine Windung zwischen Öhr und Abbindepunkt. Dann mit maximalem Zug das Monofil abbinden und abschneiden. Hier etwas Lack und/oder Kleber wäre gut, denn das Monofil rutscht sehr leicht raus. In den feuchten Kleber/Lack die letzten Windungen Bindegarn und einen oder mehrere Abschlussknoten. Abschneiden, evtl. nochmals Lacken.
Sodann den immer noch überstehenden BodyStretch auf ca. 4-5mm hinterm Öhr abschneiden und längs einen mittigen Schnitt bis zum Abbindepunkt machen.
Die CrystalFlashAntennen auf etwas über Hakenlänge ablängen.
Fertig


*Sunny-side-up (Rausreißer)*






Materialliste:
Haken Hayabusa 737- Größe 4 (ansonsten, nen Stück aus ein 892mal gefalzten 2.000 Jahre alten Samuraischwert geht auch)
Weißes Chenille( medium) Christal Flash von Hends, Code 15, Pferdeschweifhaar (möglichts Hengst, steht besser),Polarfuchs orange, Kunstfaser hellbeige, Maraboufedern orange, Plastikkettenaugen transparent, Foam orange (gibs auch unter Crea soft 2 mm im Baumarkt,  Balg Ewing in Ginger ( #3 saddle Patch, realy great für die Hechel)  weißes 8/0 Bindegarn 

So nun geht das los:
Haken fest einspannen (hat noch nie geschadet)
Grundwicklung legen mit Fliegenlack fixieren
Am Hakenbogen 4-6 Pferdeschwänze und 2 Streifen C-flash einbinden.
Ebenso etwas Marabou (für die Mandibeln), oben auf den Haken etwas Fuchs und Kunstfaser einbinden

Dann eine Hechelfeder einbinden ebenso das Chenille.
Das Chenille zur Hakenöse wickeln mit den Bindefaden absichern und den Bindefaden wieder zurück zur Hakenspitze bringen.
Dann ein Stück  Foam zuschneiden (4 mm breit besser 3,75mm), das lange Ende über die Hakenspitze halten und das freie Ende auf dem weißen Chenille anbinden (mit Knoten ab und an mal sichern bei allen Richtungswechseln) 
Das Foamstück Richtung Hakenöse zurückklappen und mit dem Bindefaden rippen. An der Öse Abbinden und mit Knoten sichern
Dann wieder zurück zum Hakenbogen rippen. (schön in der Spur bleiben)
Am Übergang Foam zum orange Polarfuchs Kettenaugen einbinden.
TIP: Bei Plastikkettenaugen immer die Schnittenden lackieren.
Ansonsten lösen sie sich zu leicht.
Jetzt noch einen Tropfen Lack zwischen die Augen hauen.

Die Hechelfeder zum Schluss in die Rippung im Foam eindrehen und mit den Bindergarn nachbinden. Schlussknoten an der Hakenöse, Lacken und Puh fertich.

Variante: Bei leichten Haken einen Bleikiel hinter/unter der Hakenöse einbinden.
Stabilisiert das Schwimmverhalten und bringt die Garnele beim strippen zum nicken.
Ansonsten kann die Creation zum Rotor werden.

Dass Ab-Lengen der Fühler kann natürlich je nach Überzeugung gemacht werden.
Trägt auch zur Stabilisierung des Schwimmverhaltens bei.
Nun ist Schluß.

Ich kann nicht mehr Haken schreiben, es geht einfach nicht mehr…..
immer kommt dieses „c“ zwischen dem a und dem k..

Also Jungs das wars, nun ist Stephan dran (Hat der Junge eigentlich seine Fliegen von medo gekriegt?
Natürlich nicht.:q ) oder halt der 1. der einen Swap aufmacht.
Klar, es gib immer einen dem die Bilder zu groß sind und/oder es war nicht der richtige Style, eigendlich ist das ein anderes Thema.
Es geht aber immer weiter im Leben.

Es gibt nicht Gutes, außer man tut es. (Erich Kästner) 



Ich könnt ja schon wieder…. und hoffe es hat Euch gefallen....



Gernot #h
püh


----------



## meyerlein (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

#r #r #r 

LECKER !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Wie Eeeendgeillll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ich bin begeistert Gernot. Hast du wirklich schön arrangiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Der Swap war doch schieckolacki ein Oberburner.


----------



## Ace (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Cooool....wann ist der nächste Swap ???


----------



## Medo (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

einfach.......   (ohne worte)....:m :m


----------



## snoekbaars (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

DANKE, Gernot!!!
|jump:|jump:


----------



## gofishing (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Klasse gemacht.#r 
Danke nochmal für die Arbeit die Du durch uns hattest.:g

PS. Sollte mein Krabbler nicht "Schall&Rauch" heißen?

TL

Ralph


----------



## Stingray (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Klasse Bilder Gernot #r !!!! Dann kann mir bestimmt einer beim Tüddeltreff in Lübeck zeigen wie man die in micro bindet. Für mein nächsten Mittelmeerurlaub auf Meerbrassen der 20 cm größe  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Klasse Arbeit Gernot und die anderen natürlich auch. Echt allererste Sahne!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. AB Swap*

Ein Danke auch von mir.
Ich hoffe der nächste Swap wird bald starten wenn nicht dann muss ich mich in die Tiefe der Weihnachstdeprisionen stürzen.


----------

